
DHS threatening Netflix filmmakers not to release unflattering footage of trump - onyva
https://twitter.com/ReallyAmerican1/status/1286734173051293696
======
bradknowles
The thread ultimately references this article:
[https://www.salon.com/2020/07/24/trumps-dhs-tried-to-
block-n...](https://www.salon.com/2020/07/24/trumps-dhs-tried-to-block-
netflix-from-airing-immigration-nation-until-after-the-election-
report_partner/)

Everything else is just twitter noise.

